# Elektromotor Rhino VS Minn Kota



## Herzog (13. Januar 2015)

Hallo Boot ist gut und schön aber rudern hab ich Saat 
wie schon Überschrift sagt ich such ein E-Motor für ein schlauch Boot, ins Auge sind mir zwei Modelle als vergleich gefallen die in ne Preisklasse liegen
Rhino VX 54
Leistung: bis 320 W
Schub (kp): 24,5
Gewicht: ca. 10 Kg

VS

Minn Kota Endura 30
Leistung: bis 360 W
Schub (kp): 13,6
Gewicht: ca. 7 Kg

was mir wichtig ist mit 70A Akku, Ausdauer und etwas power wenn es drauf ankommt(regen sturm Welt Untergang... wie auch immer muss schnell aufs Land )
von rein Technik klar laut technische Daten hat Rhino Nase vorne was mich nur wundert, Motor von Minn mit vergleichbar Schub verbraucht das doppelte...
sind Angaben von Rhino echt? für welches von beiden soll man sich entscheiden?


----------



## marcus7 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Elektromotor Rhino VS Minn Kota*

Eingangs- und Ausgangsleistung sollte man hier nicht durcheinander würfeln.


----------



## Herzog (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Elektromotor Rhino VS Minn Kota*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Eingangs- und Ausgangsleistung sollte man hier nicht durcheinander würfeln.


 Was meinst du damit?

wir haben doch bei einem E motor umsetzumg watt bzw strom in Schub(elektrische energie = kinetische energie).
Leistung: bis 320 W = Schub (kp): 24,5
Leistung: bis 360 W  = Schub (kp): 13,6
und wenn ich E-motor von Minn nehme der auch 24,5(kp) Schub leistet brauche dann als eingang ca 520W, fast das doppelte als von Rhino.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Elektromotor Rhino VS Minn Kota*

Und vorallem dein Leistungsverbrauch bei voller Power - der ist nämlich vergleichsweise sehr viel höher, als wenn man nur 2 Stufen runterschaltet. 

Zumindest ist das beim Rhino vx54 so, den ich damals selbst hatte.


----------



## Herzog (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Elektromotor Rhino VS Minn Kota*



HAPE-1909 schrieb:


> Und vorallem dein Leistungsverbrauch bei voller Power - der ist nämlich vergleichsweise sehr viel höher, als wenn man nur 2 Stufen runterschaltet.


hm hab gedacht das angabe "Leistung: bis 320 W" und 320W ist auf max stufe? oder verbraucht der viel mehr als Hersteller angibt?


----------



## marcus7 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Elektromotor Rhino VS Minn Kota*

Herzog, damit meine ich das du dir die typenschilder bzw. Motordaten genau anschauen solltest. Einige Hersteller geben zb. die vom motor aufgenommene Leistung an, andere die vom motor abgegebene. Dazwischen liegt der Wirkungsgrad der Maschine (der bei solch kleinen maschinen übrigens nicht sonderlich gut ist).
Beim Schub spielt nicht nur abgegebene Leistung des Motors, sondern Beschaffenheit der Schraube eine Rolle.

Orientiere dich lieber an den lbs Angaben. Meist gibt es hier 30 -55lbs als angebotene Range bei den günstigeren e-motoren.

Ich rate zu 50-55, mehr schadet nie und umgerechnet leisten diese motoren <1ps und wenn du es  brauchst bist du froh über etwas mehr Leistung und wenn nicht, fährst du halt auf mittlerer Stufe und sparst Energie.

mfg


----------



## Herzog (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Elektromotor Rhino VS Minn Kota*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Herzog, damit meine ich das du dir die typenschilder bzw. Motordaten genau anschauen solltest. Einige Hersteller geben zb. die vom motor aufgenommene Leistung an, andere die vom motor abgegebene. Dazwischen liegt der Wirkungsgrad der Maschine


ja genau ich schau was ich an strom reinpacke und was am ende rauskomt, angaben lbs oder kp sind da denke egal, darum gehts mir auch ganze zeit ich versuch nochmal:


VX54...........Leistung(W).......Schub
1. Stufe: 16 A ... 147 .... 9.25 lbs 4.20 kp
2. Stufe: 18 A ... 167 ... 11.45 lbs 5.20 kp
3. Stufe: 34 A ... 270 ... 22.47 lbs 10.20 kp
4. Stufe: 38 A ... 290 ... 26.43 lbs 12.00 kp
5. Stufe: 55 A ... 320 ... 54.00 lbs 24.50 kp

Minn30...........Leistung(W).......Schub
1. Stufe:   8 A ... 96 ... ------1.8 kp
2. Stufe:  10 A ...120 ... ------2.7 kp
3. Stufe:  14 A ...168 ... ------4.5 kp
4. Stufe:  20 A ...240 ... ------6.8 kp
5. Stufe:  30 A ...360 ... 30 lbs 13.6 kp

Minn55...........Leistung(W).......Schub
1. Stufe:  14 A ...168 ... ------3.5
2. Stufe:  18 A ...216 ... ------6.5
3. Stufe:  24 A ...288 ... ------10.4
4. Stufe:  30 A ...360 ... ------13.5
5. Stufe:  50 A ...540 ... 55 lbs 24.9 kp

 von paar Stufen fehlen Angaben aber die sind nicht so wichtig
  bin seit paar Jahren aus schule raus und ich hoffe es gabs keine gravierende Entdeckungen die ohmscher Gesetze grundliegen verändert haben...
  fange mal mit VX54 stufe 1 16A und 147W und das bei 12V wie geht das? 16 mal 12 ergibt 192W
  stufe 5, 55A mal 12V ergibt 660w und in liste steht 320W
  bei Minn passen alle Angaben außer stufe 5 bei Minn55.


  für mich ist Wirkung grad wichtig hab gedacht wenn Rhino Motor auf max Stufe 320W verbraucht ist ne gute Sache da kommt man mit klein Akku auch sehr weit(vergleichbar mit Minn55 der für 55lbs laut hersteller 540W verbaucht, was eigentlich auch nicht stimmt), aber wenn man Ampere anschaut dann sieht das ganze schon anders aus...
überall wird Rhino motor verkauft stehen meist zwei sachen
max 320W und 54lbs bzw 24,5kp dann rechnet mal eben nach
320W durch 21V ergibt ca 27A und mit klein Akku kommt man schon weit.
hab heute sehr lang gesucht bis ich technische daten auch  mit strom angaben gefunden hab, und jetzt sehen daten von Rhino ganz anders aus


----------



## marcus7 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Elektromotor Rhino VS Minn Kota*

So merkste was beim Vergleich?

Würde behaupten minnkota gibt aufgenommene Leistung an und Rhino abgegebene.  Das meinte ich damit. 320/540 wären etwa ein Wirkungsgrad von 0,6 was plausibel erscheint, wenn man annimmt die 55er motoren beider Hersteller wären baugleich. 

Ist aber eigentlich auch wurscht, wie gesagt nimm einen 50-55er, welcher von  den beiden ist wohl eher Geschmackssache oder kostenfrage. Glaube der minnkota ist etwas teurer, aber besser verarbeitet. 

Solltest du eher Richtung Rhino tendieren mein tip: suche mal bei ebay nach "watersnake" Motoren.  Die sind baugleich zu den Rhinos, aber deutlich günstiger. Ich habe so einen in 55lbs seit vielen Jahren und kann nichts daran aussetzen. 

Mfg


----------



## marcus7 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Elektromotor Rhino VS Minn Kota*



Herzog schrieb:


> von paar Stufen fehlen Angaben aber die sind nicht so wichtig
> bin seit paar Jahren aus schule raus und ich hoffe es gabs keine gravierende Entdeckungen die ohmscher Gesetze grundliegen verändert haben...
> fange mal mit VX54 stufe 1 16A und 147W und das bei 12V wie geht das? 16 mal 12 ergibt 192W
> stufe 5, 55A mal 12V ergibt 660w und in liste steht 320W
> ...


----------



## mlkzander (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Elektromotor Rhino VS Minn Kota*

watt ist die leistung nicht der verbrauch

A die stromaufnahme

bei deiner 70er batterie kannst du etwa 30AH entnehmen

das heist eine stunde lang 30A dann gehen die lichter aus........

30er minkota stufe5 und 55er minkota stufe4 ist gleich


----------



## Herzog (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Elektromotor Rhino VS Minn Kota*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Gravierende Änderungen nicht, aber du hast in der Schule nicht gut aufgepasst .
> 
> Den musst du mir mal gönnen .



nene hab in schule schon aufgepast arbeite auch täglich mit strom und co, wenn ich als verbraucher ausgangleistung LBS und dafür benötigte ENERGIE in unseren fall Watt zu verfügung habe, kann ich als mensch der aus E beruf schnell rest erechnen, weil man angaben noch traut, und wenn man bischen weiter forscht und bekommt weitere ENERGIE angaben die garnix in bild passen...
wenn ich e-motor hab mit angaben bis 320W das heist für mich das der max 320W(27A) verbraucht und bei mehr löst sicherung aus, ist max wert und strom für das kann man schnell erechnen und wenn man Daten von motor direkt abliest das steht was von 55A max dadurch ergibt sich sofort auch anderes verbrauch von 660W.
wenn E-motor verkauft wird und in beschreibung stehen würde 24lbs bis zu 660W das sind die richtige angaben...
jeder von uns bei E-motor kauf achtet auf ausgang leistung(LBS,kp) und ENERGIE verbrauch(W) und dadurch ergibt sich effizient von motor, und wenn hesteller falsche angaben macht und energie verbrauch um 50% auf papier senkt... da kann auch beste schule nicht weiter helfen, ehe Optiker augen auf es werden bären aufgebunden #6


----------



## Herzog (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Elektromotor Rhino VS Minn Kota*



mlkzander schrieb:


> watt ist die leistung nicht der verbrauch


ok und dein PC mit dem du es hier schreibst verbraucht hm? was verbraucht der dann?
ein bügeleisen hat 2000W was leistet der?(wenn frau nicht da ist) nix, der verbraucht 2000W, auch angaben bei motoren 350W(max mögliche verbrauch) ist schon verbrauch aber aus verbrauch kann man auch leistung sehen ergibt sich von allleine wenig verbrauch schwach mehr = stärker


----------



## FlitzeZett (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Elektromotor Rhino VS Minn Kota*

Ich hab beide Motoren daheim und sie an einem 3,6m langen GFK Boot betrieben.

Minn Kota: teurer aber besser verarbeitet 

Rhino: Verarbeitung nicht so gut wie bei Minn Kota aber dafür günstig und mit mehr Schub für gleiche Geld

Ich kann nach 2 Jahren jetzt nichts allzu negatives über den Rhino sagen. ( gibt viele im Internet die Probleme mit Wassereintritt hatten). Aber hier und da wackelt schon das ein oder andere Plastikteil von Gehäuse, aber er fährt und hat mein ständiges an und aus schalten beim schleppen zum Tempo variieren auch verkraftet. (hab daher jetzt nen Traxxis 55 stufenlos)


----------



## marcus7 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Elektromotor Rhino VS Minn Kota*

Herzog kannst oder willst du es nicht verstehen :q.

Der eine Hersteller (Minnkota) gibt bei der Leistung (in Watt) die vom Motor der Batterie entnommene Leistung an.
Vorteil: Man kann sich, wie du es ja schön gemacht hast, die Leistungsentnahme der Energiequelle (Batterie) vorrechnen und damit die Betriebsdauer bestimmen/abschätzen.


Der andere Hersteller (Rhino) gibt die abgegebene Leistung an der Motorwelle an.
Vorteil: Man hat einen Eindruck von der abgegebenen Kraft des Motors, kann sich die Angabe in PS umrechnen.


Alle von dir bisher angegebenen Daten der Hersteller machen auch rechnerisch Sinn, wenn du endlich die dem Motor zugeführte und die vom Motor abgegebene Leistung (und den dazwischen liegenden Wirkungsgrad (je nach Fahrstufe hier ca. 0,5-0,7)!!) berücksichtigst.

Man sieht auch schön, dass der Wirkungsgrad in den niedrigeren Fahrstufen höher ist, als in den hohen (dort mehr Verluste-->mehr Abwärme).

Wenn du dir mal bei Wikipedia o.ä. die Artikel zu elektrischer Leistung und zum Wirkungsgrad durchliest wirst du es sicherlich verstehen#h.

mfg

PS: Wenn du ihn oft nutzen willst kauf den Minnkota, wenn nur sporadisch, dann den Rhino bzw. den "Watersnake" den ich dir weiter oben empfohlen habe:


----------



## marcus7 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Elektromotor Rhino VS Minn Kota*



Herzog schrieb:


> nene hab in schule schon aufgepast arbeite auch täglich mit strom und co, wenn ich als verbraucher ausgangleistung LBS und dafür benötigte ENERGIE in unseren fall Watt zu verfügung habe, kann ich als mensch der aus E beruf schnell rest erechnen




Wo arbeitest du?|supergri


----------



## Aal_Willi (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Elektromotor Rhino VS Minn Kota*



FlitzeZett schrieb:


> Ich kann nach 2 Jahren jetzt nichts allzu negatives über den Rhino sagen. ( gibt viele im Internet die Probleme mit Wassereintritt hatten). Aber hier und da wackelt schon das ein oder andere Plastikteil von Gehäuse, aber er fährt und hat mein ständiges an und aus schalten beim schleppen zum Tempo variieren auch verkraftet. (hab daher jetzt nen Traxxis 55 stufenlos)



"Es gibt auch viele im Internet" die einige Probleme mit 
Minn Kota haben.
Habe mir kürzlich mal einen "Billigmotor" bei Hiki.at bestellt und
einen Foxtail 55lbs für 89,00,- Euro geliefert bekommen.
Der Motor ist identisch mit dem Minn Kota Endura und es ist ganz offensichtlich, das die vom gleichen Hersteller in China kommen.
Das Werk klebt sicher für 5 verschiedene Firmen "Namensaufkleber" drauf, nur der Preis für den Endkunden ist dann manchmal etwas anders.

#h


----------



## Herzog (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Elektromotor Rhino VS Minn Kota*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Herzog kannst oder willst du es nicht verstehen :q.


  doch doch ist nur verwirrend das Hersteller angaben zwei werte angegeben werden und bei beiden handelt es sich welle/Schub Leistung, wenn da stehen würde Lbs und A dann würde das alles sofort abdecken oder Hinweis das W abgegebene Leistung ist, meiste Hersteller zumindest was ich gesehen hab machen normale angaben wenn W dann Eingang Leistung, ok haben das Thema durch |rolleyes




marcus7 schrieb:


> PS: Wenn du ihn oft nutzen willst kauf den Minnkota, wenn nur  sporadisch, dann den Rhino bzw. den "Watersnake" den ich dir weiter oben  empfohlen habe:


ehe nicht so oft, "Watersnake" ja hab schon gestern angeschaut, Danke, 

ist etwas teurer als Rhino, hab dann sofort paar neue fragen

welche hersteller bietet besseres support? Rhino(glaube das ist Zebco?) oder "Watersnake"(Jarvis Marine?)?
und verarbeitung von beiden, wenn mal man hängen bleibt....


----------



## marcus7 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Elektromotor Rhino VS Minn Kota*

Der Watersnake ist teurer?

Habe mich schon länger nicht mehr damit befasst, als ich ihn mir vor ca. 6-7Jahren gekauft habe, kam mich das 54 lbs Model 140 Euro inkl. Versand, der Rhino war damals etwa doppelt so teuer.

Falls das heute andersherum sein sollte, nehme ich meinen tip natürlich zurück ;-).

Was Aal-Willi schreibt kann ich voll bestätigen :m, manchmal wird der Kunde da stark veräppelt|rolleyes.

mfg


----------



## maxum (3. April 2015)

*AW: Elektromotor Rhino VS Minn Kota*

Hallo,

hatte mir selber nen sauschweren,teuren  Minn Kota 55 gekauft, dachte viel hilft viel, nen Angelfreund mit kleinerem Rhino fuhr mir immer weg, deren Propeller sehen aber auch ganz anders aus.Habe meinen MK verkauft und kaufe mir nen kleinen ,leichten irgendwas die sind für mich völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Inni (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Elektromotor Rhino VS Minn Kota*

Hallo Leute.

Ich brauche nun auch einen E-Motor für mein Boot. Es ist ein Linder 410.

Da wir bei uns auf dem See nicht schleppen dürfen, brauche ich keinen elektronisch geregelten. Ich muss nur immer zu den Spots, Spinnfischen dann in der Drift mit Driftsack.

Nun wird ja mit den elektronisch geregelten geworben, das die viel weniger Strom brauchen als die mit Schaltstufen. Ist aber für mich nicht ganz klar. 
Denn zB der "_Minn Kota Endura C2_". Der hat Schaltstufen. Beim "_Minn Kota Endura Max_" wird mit "_Minn Kota Maximizer Technik für optimierten besoners niedrigen Stromverbrauch_" geworben. Ich habe mir mal vom "_Minn Kota Endura C2_" die Bedienungsanleitung gezogen, da ist eine Art Explosionszeichnung für die Ersatzteile, da sehe ich aber unten kein Getriebe. Also erfolgt ja doch die Ansteuerung des Motors in den verschiedenen Schaltstufen über die Reglung von Strom/Spannung. Damit wäre doch die Aussage, man kommt mit den elektronisch geregelten viel weiter, reine Werbung?


@ Aal_Willi: 
Ich habe mir den "Foxtail 55lbs" auf der Seite mal angesehen, also der sieht schon anders aus, ich sehe nicht das der mit Minn Kota baugleich ist:


----------



## Inni (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Elektromotor Rhino VS Minn Kota*

Hallo,

also ich hatte 2 Händler angeschrieben. Einer schrieb zurück _"die C2 schalten unten im Motor Heizwiderstände die auf den kleineren  Gängen einen Teil des Stroms verbrennen",_
der Andere _"Ein stufenloser Motor schaltet über ein spezielles Control Board den Motor sparsam immer ein und aus. Damit sind die Dinger realistisch 5 x sparsamer".

_Ich habe in den Explosionszeichnungen geschaut, da ist nix mit Heizwiderständen drin. Dazu habe ich im Netz auch dieses Video gefunden: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akRrNGZ9DHQ . Scheint der Drehschalter also mit seinen 3 Stufen verschiedene Wicklungen zuzuschalten. Daher auch verschiedene Leistungsaufnahmen. 
Also reicht ein C2 aus, wenn man nicht genau die Geschwindigkeit beim langsamen Schleppen einstellen muss. Und selbst wenn, würde man nicht so viel Strom sparen, man wählt ja dann eher eine der unteren Schaltstufen. Und schaltet den Motor ja nicht permanent auf 0 und Stufe 5 um die richtige Geschwindigkeit zu halten.

Also wird mir der C2 ausreichen.


----------



## Inni (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Elektromotor Rhino VS Minn Kota*

Moin,

hier hat sich mal wieder etwas getan.
Ich hatte den technischen Support von MinnKota angeschrieben. Das Vorschalten der Widerstände (Spannungsteiler) scheint doch zu stimmen. Ich bekam auf meine Anfrage folgende Antwort:

_Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxxxx, 
die unterschiedlichen Lesitungsstufen erzielt der Endura C2 durch vorschalten verschiedener Widerstände, es wird also ein Teil der Leistungsaufnahme als Wärme "verbraten". Bei "Vollgasbetrieb" ist kein Unterschied im Wirkungsgrad zwischen Endura Max & Endura C2, sobald die Drehzahl aber herunterreguliert wird läßts sich ein Endura Max 1. feiner regulieren & ist 2. Stromsparender (natürlich sind immer nur die einander entsprechenden Modelle - E C2 40 & E Max 40, etc - vergleichbar)_


----------



## Jim-Knopf78 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Elektromotor Rhino VS Minn Kota*

Hallo, hab da auch mal ne Frage die evtl in diesen thread passt.

Wollte mir für mein Pro Line commando boat 160xs den Rhino Cobold holen.

Abzuraten?

In diesem Sinne, Tight Lines


----------

